# Racing rig trailers falling off



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Bought a couple AW racing rigs last year. Tried running them and the trailers won't stay on even in the straights. Just cruising with no acceleration increase in the straights and they drop off. 

What's the trick?

Really like the way they look but if you can't run em without losing the trailers I may not buy any more.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*trailers*

hey jeepman use the aw dot maggy that comes on the ultra g,s and glue them under the rear of the trailers add spacers to get them as low to the track as you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The trailers are coming detached from the tractors. Rear of the trailers are staying fine.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1> make sure the tractor & trailer are running smooth (see video http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=2027 )

this will help the hitch from popping up.
if it is still a problem, add on to the trailer hitch.
find a material that you can glue to the hitch that will let it turn freely but help prevent it from popping up.

you may want the hitch to look a little like "L"
so the bottom of the "L" will stop the trailer from coming all the way out.

Not knowing how the AW tracks are made, I may guess you might have to cut a small slot in the tractors receptacle.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Sounds like the track is too rough.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Sounds like the track is too rough.


maybe, but if you look at the video John did, it could be an issue even on a routed track


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Add onto the pin as stated above. The afx rigs had much longer narrower pins. Trailers on those styled behind the cabs when trailer was 2 lanes over. I was very disappointed with the 6 aw rigs I purchased because of this issue. Added onto pin removed the rear cab guide pin and second trailer guide pin now run as well or better than my original afx.
Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Until I get a tad more time this may have to wait till next Friday.

Thanks guys for the ideas. I was maybe thinking of weighting the front of the trailers. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*semis*

drill the hole out on the tractor a bit bigger so the trailer pin will drop in fearther.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Jeepmon....*

What I did was put a little tape (packing tape seems to be best) around the hitch-pin on the trailer (just one or two loops only). Works like a charm and I remove the neo-dot so the truck runs like an AFX rig. Can really buzz though turns and the trailer has enough rocking action to help out. 

You should (If you haven't already) also remove the 2nd guide pin on the cab. That will allow tail-slide, which aids handling in the turns. It sounds backwards, but it works.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can also add a little weight in the front of the trailer.
Maybe one of those stick on lead weights for a pinewood derby car?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stick on tire balancing weights might be the ticket...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the "L" give the most freedom I think.
keep the trailer free enough to turn easy, and allows you to play with the weights, magnets, both, or neither

JMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

After looking with my better glasses I realized the trailer pin was not pushing down inside the hole. I also noticed the guard rails were tripping up the trailer axles. Thanks for the replies. I will be weighting the front of the trucks. If you go to slow on the hill climb and accelerate the front pin slides out of the slot.


----------

